# Looking for a good Indy garage not too far from west london



## bluecat2016 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi am looking for a good Indy garage within an hour or so of west London for a cam belt change and service on a 2014 tts limited edition. Tried ringing tt roadsport but constantly engaged!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Is Dartford too far to travel, as 4 Rings is always recommended?





4 Rings | Local Garage | Dartford


4 Rings is a local garage in the Dartford Area which provides Servicing & MOTS. Book Online today!



4rings.co.uk




Hoggy.


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I go to revolutionVW in Great Missenden, worked on my MK3 and MK1’s


----------

